
Evangelical Jerry Falwell Jr. to head Trump education task force - 6stringmerc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-falwell-idUSKBN15G5F4
======
6stringmerc
Yes, this may be political but Education is a fundamental building block of
Civilization, and if DeVos and Falwell get their way, the damage in the US and
beyond they can inflict in the future is terrifying.

~~~
taylodl
And the ancient Greeks executed Socrates for "corrupting the youth." How was
he corrupting the youth? By making them think. Scandalous! At least we won't
have to be concerned by Jerry Falwell Jr and Betsy DeVos "corrupting the
youth"!

~~~
6stringmerc
Ha! A lovely observation and I will file it away. "In the immortal words of
Socrates...I drank what?" \- Real Genius (film)

